# Resolving Windows Workgroup/Domain hostnames



## zorro2b (Sep 3, 2008)

I can access Windows hosts on my home (workgroup) network and work (windows domain) networks for SMB just fine, but I can't resolve any of the hostnames otherwise. For example if I go into the terminal and type "ping mywindowshost" it will not resolve to its IP address, however if I go to another windows machine it resolves the IP address just fine.

Is it possible to resolve these windows hostnames from a Mac?


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 5, 2008)

Are they using the same DNS server?


----------



## zorro2b (Sep 5, 2008)

I resolved this at work by correcting the DNS server to point to the domain controller (as do the PCs). At home I still can't resolve the PC host names in the windows workgroup, though they show up under the network in Finder.


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 14, 2008)

Read PCWorld's article Get Leopard and Windows to Play Nice.


----------

